# Baby Feral Pigeon needs help



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Dear Gladys,

I can't find my original thread, so I simply open a new one concerning your baby pigeon.

It would indeed seem that the parents have left their baby. I myself would probably take the little one in. Of course, I don’t know if your circumstances will allow you to do this. I also don’t know if you have access to any vet or animal center to help you, in case you can’t care for the tiny one yourself. 

If the baby is about twenty days old by now, you will have to hand-feed it at least for several days, but you will be able to teach it how to pick food by itself very soon. 

Hand-feeding: Try to get some baby bird formula (unfortunately, I don’t know what is available in France in these terms). If you can’t get such a formula quickly enough, another possibility is to grind some wild-bird seed (maybe together with some dried split peas and beans) and cook a gruel (not too thick, not too light) of that mixture. Let it cool, so that it is still warm, but not hot. I never use tubes or syringes with baby pigeons. I take a little of the gruel into my right hand, hold the baby, wrapped loosely in a towel, in my left hand on my lap, and then insert its beak in the small opening between the thumb and fingers of my closed hand. I slightly squeeze the gruel, so that the bird will realize that food is coming. Normally, my baby birds begin to eat/suck right away, and they usually also eat their full. (You can feel how the little crop fills up.) The procedure is a little messy (you will have to wipe the bird with paper towel, wetted in warm water, afterwards), but all my babies took to this method far better than the forced tube or syringe-feeding. Your baby might also be dehydrated, so you might try to give him some luke-warm water (or chamomile tea). I have learned at this website that I should put the water/tea into a small cup-like container that is at least two inches deep, and then gently put the bird’s beak into the liquid. Usually it will start drinking then. I would feed the little one at least twice during the first two days, to make sure, it is no longer starving. After that a baby of twenty days will not need more than one feeding a day.

Teaching it to eat by itself: Simply put an amount of small seeds in front of the bird and start picking with your own finger at the seeds. Usually, baby birds will soon start imitating the picking and find out that the seeds can be eaten. It’s very cute to watch them make the discovery. My babies all got quite enthusiastic when they found out the trick, making excited little peeping sounds while gobbling up seed after seed. As your baby starts eating by itself, gradually reduce the amount of hand-fed formula or gruel. Add an extra container with fresh water, and another one with grit (a mixture of finely ground stones and minerals). My babies usually get weaned from hand-feeding in this way in no more than a week. 

If the baby refuses to eat and drink, it might be sick. Best, in this case would be a vet, who might diagnose the illness. Let’s not hope this at the moment. If you can, try these methods out. Post again, if there are more problems coming up. To be on the safe side, also look up if you have a vet station or some animal rescue center around you. 

The best of luck to you, and keep us posted.

Angelika


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is the original post that Angelika is responding to:*

*" After a couple of pigeons built a nest inside my balcony 2 baby pigeons were born 20 days ago. Only one survived & until a couple of days ago the parents took care of him. But for some reason for the last couple of days they have left him alone all day long even if his mother returned at night to spend the night with him. But last night she only came at 8:30 p.m. to feed him & left immediately after. I have the impression that they are going to abandon him. Perhaps they have built another nest somwhere else. If as I fear the little one will be abandoned, what shall I do? Should I bring him into the house? It is cold during the night, above all, how can I feed him? What do they eat at 20 days age? Can you help me? Many thanks. 

Gladys Chardon*


Gladys,

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your interest in the youngster.

You are very observent, as it is very possible that they have started another nest elsewhere. Usually the father will take over feeding the youngster at this point, and it is normal for pigeons to begin another batch.

If the parents don't feed him enough and if he is left alone, it might be a good idea to bring him in. You can keep him warm in a small box lined with paper towels. If he seems cold you can put him on a heating pad, set on low for 20 minutes. The heating pad should be covered with a towel for him to sit on. 

This baby is still too young to eat on his own, but he is old enough to where you can feed him defrosted and drained peas and corn, or even puppy chow that is soaked and drained, and broken in tiny pieces. Would you like to try that? They only need about a tablespoon of it 4 times a day. Gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger and place a small piece on the back of tongue with other hand. It is easier to have someone help the first few times, but it can be accomplished. You can also wrap the baby in a towel, like a burrito then he won't squirm around.

He may even try to eat some wild bird seed on his own, if you can offer them to him, following angelika's great advice. First try to see if he will drink on his own. Just place a spill proof bowl of water infront of him, and gently dip his head down to the water, submerging only the beak, not the nostrils. If he drinks that means he will soon be eating seeds.

Others will be along with suggestions, also.


Angelika,

Thank you for your kindness and response, and I moved this thread to feral pigeons forum.


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Thank you, Treesa, for helping Gladys out with your far more experienced advice. 

Love,
Angelika


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*Baby feral pigeon needs help*

Thank you very much Angelika for your help. I have not dared bring the little one into the appartement but I did try to feed him. I was surprised that he reacted very aggressively. I finally managed to reach his beck with a long teaspoon and as he open his beck angrily to attack the spoon I managed to enter some food into his "mouth". Samething with water. But let me tell you the best news. Yesterday at 7 p.m. peal his mother was back and fed him!!!!!!She left immediately afterwards and to my horror the little one followed her frantically to the border of the balcony but his mother turned round and made some angry noises as she pecked at him (can one say that?). He went back to the nest and I could breath again. I used to worry about my balconies when my grand children were little; I never thought I would go all over this again for a baby pigeon!! I thought you would like to hear about this. Thanks again, Gladys (I'm logged in as Pisciottano)


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*baby feral pigeon needs help*

Dear Treesa, 
I have just send a message to Angelika which was meant to be addressed to you as well as her. Will you be kind enough to read it as if addressed to you. Please forgive my clumsiness. Thank you again for your help. Gladys


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Dear Gladys,

Your baby pigeon’s behavior would tell me that he is healthy. His chances of survival in the outside world depend a good deal on his aggressiveness. Besides, mom, or indeed more likely dad, is still feeding the little one. Could you possibly do something to prevent that little squeaker from falling from your balcony, before he is capable to fly (in about two weeks, I’d guess)? 

I haven’t had the fortune of having children, let alone grandchildren, to worry about. But I remember that moment, when I first pulled out a pigeon baby from between my walls. It was no more than bones and a bunch of feathers, but life—a will to survive—pounded so powerfully in this tiny bundle; powerfully enough to shake me up completely. After that there was no pre-meditation any more of what I was doing, I simply have to help and protect these creatures where ever they cross my path and are in need. 

I cross my fingers for your little fighter! 

Angelika


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*baby feral pigeon needs help*

Dear Angelika,

I have jus written a long message to you and for some reason they have refused me the right to post it. Is there a way to recover it? SOS I don't understand what is going on. Many thnaks, Gladys


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Dear Gladys,

Sorry for this!!! It happened to myself that some of my posts got lost. Did you log in before you posted? Maybe your message was a little too long? Or maybe you were logged out, while you still were writing your message? 

Does anyone of our other pigeon friends know if Gladys can recover her message?

At any rate, Gladys, you can also reach me via email, my email address is [email protected]. I would love to hear more about your adventure with the pigeon baby, and I hope the little one is fine!

Love,
Angelika


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think the message can be recovered, sorry.
Happened to me a zillion times and I know how annoying this can be.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dear Gladys,

I checked to see all your posts today, but this one you just wrote, is the only one of record today. 

Hope it doesn't happen to you again.


----------

